# Tarmac fork removal



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there anything special about removing the forks from a Tarmac SL3 frameset?
Most bikes I have worked on if you just take off the stem the fork will just drop out of the head tube. I called my LBS where I bought the frame and asked them if I could bring in the fork to get it cut and the salesperson I talked with told me his mechanic said the headset would have to be removed and it would cost about $50 bucks. I asked why the headset would need to be removed and he couldn't answer that (becasue he was a salespersion). I thought everything he told me sounded off.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

Are you simply trying to cut it down? What year bike is it? How much are you trying to cut off the steerer tube?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

avalnch33 said:


> Are you simply trying to cut it down? What year bike is it? How much are you trying to cut off the steerer tube?


Yes, it is a brand new 2011. Need to cut off 4"


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jnbrown said:


> Yes, it is a brand new 2011. Need to cut off 4"


JMO, but if you purchased the bike from this LBS they should provide that service as part of the fitting (because it is). 

That aside, you'll need to disconnect the front brake cable, remove the top cap/ bolt, loosen the expander plug bolt and remove the assembly, loosen the stem bolts (hold onto the fork) and remove the stem, spacers and conical cone. Then remove the compression ring and upper bearing and slide the fork through the bottom of the HT. Remove the lower bearing.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

what he said. haha


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

or you could just cut the fork in situ.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> JMO, but if you purchased the bike from this LBS they should provide that service as part of the fitting (because it is).
> 
> That aside, you'll need to disconnect the front brake cable, remove the top cap/ bolt, loosen the expander plug bolt and remove the assembly, loosen the stem bolts (hold onto the fork) and remove the stem, spacers and conical cone. Then remove the compression ring and upper bearing and slide the fork through the bottom of the HT. Remove the lower bearing.


I find it easier to just remove the front brake from the fork, YMMV...


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

ewitz said:


> or you could just cut the fork in situ.


A tube cutter works good.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

early one said:


> A tube cutter works good.


Not a good idea on a carbon steerer. That will probably crush and splinter it. Better off using a fine-toothed hacksaw and wrapping the cut with duct tape prior to cutting it. A Park cutting guide is nice, too.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*If you need to ask...*



jnbrown said:


> Is there anything special about removing the forks from a Tarmac SL3 frameset?
> Most bikes I have worked on if you just take off the stem the fork will just drop out of the head tube. I called my LBS where I bought the frame and asked them if I could bring in the fork to get it cut and the salesperson I talked with told me his mechanic said the headset would have to be removed and it would cost about $50 bucks. I asked why the headset would need to be removed and he couldn't answer that (becasue he was a salespersion). I thought everything he told me sounded off.


If you at all unsure or have never performed this procedure before, I would not recommend experimenting on your SL3. 
Bring the entire bike to the LBS that you purchased it at and ask them nicely to finish your fitting.


----------

